# Anyone for August Testing Part 3



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To those getting ready to test and baste!!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the new home holly-im sure we will settle in nicely,getting a bit worried about my scabs though


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Dont think I am gonna get a bfp this time,I am sure I am getting af pains,I really hope it isnt though 

Kelly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

How are you today Kelly?


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Kelly, hope your pains aren't AF ones. How are you feeling today?? 

Not much to report from me. I think I may have a bit of lower back ache and that is one of my normal pre AF symptoms so not looking too good for me. Also really bloody constipated! I really don't get the erratic effects of cyclogest. Some cycles my botty goes into overdrive and other cycles it goes to sleep. Does anyone else notice this??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,


Sorry but I have got to report yet another   I started my period yesterday morning just before my dads party          I will pop back later for personals

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Oh Kelly, sorry about the BFN.   The signs looked so good for you. Hope that you feel more positive soon. It can take a little while to feel normal again so take some time to blub and get it out your system.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Kelly

so sorry about your BFN honey, try & keep postive that it WILL happen one day soon.

sending you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks PW-I really hope this month is yours      god knows we need some bfp's


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Kelly,hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Kelly I'm so sorry to hear your news . Do recall  what I said to you last week, and do try and stay positive! (easier said than done.....I know!). Just keep telling yourself that at least the doctors know so much more about you than they did this time last month! It might just be your month next time!

Struthie - How are you holding up?

Katie - are you going   yet? Fingers crossed your af doesn't arrive!

Prof waffle - How's treatment going?

As for me, I've nothing major to report. I'm running around like a mad woman gardening & painting trying to fit all the heavy lifting etc in while I can while I'm not on treatment.

Anyway that's it from me, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hi Eire, nice to hear from you again. I'm doing better this time than last time I think. I'm pretty convinced it hasn't worked and that we'll have to move onto IVF. I'd like us to be fifth time lucky (it would sure help finances) but I can't see it happening somehow. Anyway, I'm trying not to focus on every little twinge and ache. I have drinks and food arranged with a friend tomorrow evening so the dilemma is whether to do an early test tomorrow and then feel free to tuck into a rather large glass of wine or to stay teetotal for the night and test on my official test day. Oh, I don't know..!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Katie...Just wanted to wish u luck and send u lots of baby dust for your testing..

Lots of Love Lu xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on ans spread some love


katie


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Katie I can see your dilema! Maybe one more day waiting mightn't hurt. At least you'll meet your friends in a positive frame of mind (as positive as one can get with 24hrs until testing!) Whatever you decide, enjoy your day and good luck with your testing tomorrow! Wishing you lots of luck, it would be great to hear some good news!!!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

No good news from me but no bad news either because.............................................. I haven't yet tested. I woke up this morning and couldn't face it. I also thought that I need to get some work done today and the chances of that happening would be pretty slim after a negative result and that my friend would probably have a better evening with me if I don't yet know the official result yet! So those things decided it for me. Eire, spookily you picked up exactly what I was thinking on the meeting with friends point. 

Will let you ladies know the result when I eventually pluck up the courage to do the test. Some time tomorrow I guess... Don't have too many hopes pinned on me though. I'm feeling very unpregnant.

Sprinklings of fairydust to the rest of you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 
I am still here!
Eire thanks for asking after me,I have been feeling very yucky for the last couple of days,but sure I am imagining it!

Katie - good luck for testing xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Katie..think ur doing the right thing hun..but dont give up hope yet...sending u some bubbles for luck xx

Hi Struthie...where are u on your cycle?? xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Katie, good luck for testing

Struthie everything crossed for you on the 2ww  

I am having my final scan before IUI tonight. I'm hoping the 1 big follie I had won't have popped as there were 4 follies which need to grow to 16mm before the hcg. I did an OPK yesterday which is still faint so hoping & praying I can get the IUI done before it pops!

Eire when is your next go honey? I am away in Sept for 2 whole weeks so heaven knows how I'm going to manage withouth my FF fix but I will be trying to find an internet cafe much to DH's disgust  .


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed PW that that follie is still there..let us know how you get on xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm on day 26,had DIUI on Monday 15th,nurse said I can test Sunday or Monday,but think I will do a clearblue on Saturday!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Ah, lots more bubbles now - thanks looby!

Good luck to PW for your scan. Hope that big boy has clung on. It sounds like it should have done if you've had no surge yet.

Hope you holding up under the 2ww pressure Struthie.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Struthie..the odds are in your favour..lets hope the gods are w hon xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Prof. Waffle - Good luck tonight! Wishing you lots of energetic !!
Your guess is as good as mine as to when next my treatment starts.. My con is on hols but left a note in my file for a review meeting to discuss starting IVF instead of another IUI. (Maybe they're found something wrong with me at long last)I'm on hols on Sat for 16 days  and missed my appointment next week. I now have to wait until end of Sept!

Struthie - Not long left to go now. Hang on in there and think positive thoughts!

Katie, hope you enjoyed your evening with your friends and wishing you all the best for tomorrow.

Kelly - How are u now? Feeling any little bit better? Keep in touch

Loobylu - What's happening with you? I've lost touch a little. sorry! Are you on a months break now?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Eire

It must have been your good wishes that made follies appear from nowhere. I have 10 (yes 10) of varying sizes from 7mm to my lead one which is 22mm. as cons is concerned about that popping before the IUI I am having it tomorrow although hcg jab was at 6pm tonight. he reckoned it was better to do it before ouv than miss it completely & was concerned that as I have had loads of ewcm I might already have triggered ovu myslef.

He reckons 3 of the 10 will ovu so thats good enough for me. Just want my belly to  shrink now  (unless it's a baby belly ) & these twinges in my ovaries to stop so I can sleep better  . 

Hope some of you lovely ladies will be joining me on the Sept testing thread - well actually I hope you don't need to cos you'll all get huge BFP's!!!

Big hugs &    to everyone!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Prof Waffle - OMG 10 follies!!! Congratulations  Good luck with basting today!! Here's urging on the 3 fat follies!

To everyone else, have a good day.
Struthie - only two more days to go until Sat!!!!
Katie - Best wishes, hope your dreams come true today!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Im still watching all of you  

                                                 


                                          Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

No test so no news as yet. I've been a bit shafted on the work front so a bit reluctant to take a test at work, fall apart and then struggle to get my work done in front of people who know absolutely zero about what I'm going through at the moment. There's only so many hasty trips to the disabled loo that a girl can do with red teary eyes!! And why oh why has work suddenly kicked off?? I thought everybody was supposed to be on holiday at the moment. Grrrrhhhhhh!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you Katie...xxx Let us know xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls hope your all ok havent been in for a whilexxxx 

katie have you tested yet yor killing or pig


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Katie-hang in there,and heres hoping you get your bfp   

Sunny-so nice to see you back hunny,how are you lately  

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello Sunny...how are u honey

Katie...still crossing everything for u xx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

BFP this morning!!!   Two very clear lines so feeling a bit shell shocked.

Taking it one day at a time though as never made it even as far as my first scan date. Always miscarried before then. Really hoping that I make it to first scan this time.

Lots of BFP vibes and baby dust to all you fantastic ladies...


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Katie,hope all goes well,thats fab news!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Katie,


I am shocked and amazed,after all the bad news on here lately,your news has made my day!!!! Well done hunny,take it easy!!!                           


Yipeeeeeee bfp bfp bfp bfp well done

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh my god Katie..congratulations...told u the odds were in ur favour..always trust an analyst he he!!

U take it easy and enjoy!!!! Leave the worrying till later xxx

Big Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Katie I am so thrilled for you and dh!. Congratulations! Rest up and take it very very easy for the next few weeks, and make sure you get spoilt absolutely rotten........you deserve it!.

Sunny - lovely to see that you're back. How are you feeling? You've been in my thoughts.

Struthie.........wishing you all the best this weekend for testing
Prof Waffle ....Good luck on the dreaded   and best wishes for a positive outcome!

Kelly & Loobylu - All the best

Well as for me I'm away first thing in the morning on hols so I probably won't be online for a couple of weeks unless I rob dh blackberry!. 

I really do wish everyone the best in the meantime.

 

Take care everyone and be good to yourselves!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations Katie!!!!

             

Hang on in there little one!  Got everything crossed for you Katie - good luck!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi katie        some good news at last i hope your preg is a fantastic and enjoyable time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love sunny24 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi katie just to say a huge congratulations. It is certainly about time we had some good news and take care of yourself.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

BFN,for us


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,


So sorry you got a dreaded bfn hunny,hope your ok Hope you feel a bit brighter soon    

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Struthie

so sorry you got a BFN honey, it's a real   but sending you  

PW

xxx


----------

